# You see that little icon on your left!!!



## TripleFatGoose (Feb 15, 2003)

That means I'm mad, you here me brother mad

Let's get down.

*Goals* 11-12 Bf%, 205 and benching at least 335.

*Diet*
Mostly eggs, brown rice, yams, oats, turkey, chicken, steak and as for drinks mostly water, some juice (early mornings) and very little sugars.

My current weight is about 190 but at around 17% bf, my max bench on only 150 becuase of long arms and very weak shoulders, need to flaten the stomach along with define the shoulders, chest and arms.

*Workout set*
For a good beginning, I'm going with a 3 day split that consist of 
Day 1 - Chest, Back
Day 2 - Legs
Day 3 - Shoulders, tris/bis

If I feel healthly enough to workout again then I might two in a muscle group twice a week, my goal with this set is no to much results but to get used to lifting again and reaching my previous bench of 180 x 5.

Day 1 - Feb 15
*Chest & Back*

*Flat BB press* - 8x135, 4x155, 3x155, 9x135
*Decline bb press* - 8x135, 7x135 (Gym light was right over the machine, felt dizzy and almost dropped the bar across my neck What a place to put a bright ass light, right under the decline bench
*Incline bench press* - 5x115, 5x115, 5x115 (I wonder when I will ever get used to feeling like my arms are going to tear off from doing incline bench, man I hate this excerise with a passion, but you do it because results don't come cheap
*Chest Flys* - 4x40(20 each arm), 9x30, 11x30, 7x30

*Back*
[/b]Bent over BB rows[/b]10x55, 10x55, 10x60
*T-bar* - 9x100, 9x110, 6x120
*Seated bb rows* - 12x100, 10x110, 10x120, 9x120

Good workout and as soon as I get the name of some of the excerises I've been doing it will get even better.


----------

